# Favorite summer cocktail



## toddorbertBU

With summer fast approaching, I have started to think about what makes a great summer cocktail. It can't be too heavy and must be refreshing. 

Thinking about I would say my favorite is a negroni. Refreshingly bitter it's what I will be drinking on my deck this summer waiting for the coals to turn.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

If I were limited to just one drink, then a gin & tonic with a squeeze of lime is hard to beat. 

However, ice cold beer before, during, and after a round of golf is quite refreshing.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Same as my favorite winter cocktail: a 5:1 Beefeater martini. Unfortunately, I need to drop about 10 lbs. to fit into my 34" pants and alcohol seems to stimulate my appetite (or reduce my dieting willpower), so I'm teetotal for the next few months.


----------



## LordSmoke

I've always been a gin-and-tonic kind of guy. Last year, my mother sent me a Marguaritaville concoction maker that I did not ask for. It was something I did not want, it was too big when I got it. I was more than a little annoyed. Then, I made a marguarita with it. OMG! That was the best marguarita I have ever had in my life. Needless to say, I spent many a Saturday night immobilized on the patio watching the stars with a pitcher of that (quickly vanishing) devilish potion on the table. Looking forward to the same this year when my travel schedule permits. Oh, nothing special, just Marguaritaville mix + Milagro tequilla (blue bottle) + sea salt & a wedge of lime.


----------



## Bricktop

Gin to me is the drink of summer, so when it's not a gin and tonic lots of lime in the biggest glass I can find, I love the Southside, which is basically a gin Mojito.
Happily (and why I discovered the drink), I have a rather large and vigorous mint bush in a barrel out back.


----------



## filfoster

My contribution on this is only an anemic echo. I think a G&T is perfect for hot weather. The Martini is perfect year round. It is sad that Rum drinks and Tequila too, which seem appropriate for hot weather, don't often appear at our summer cocktail hours.


----------



## wdrazek

Negroni. In lieu of that, Tanqueray and tonic with a squeee of lime.


----------



## MZWilson

Gin and tonic or a mint julep. My wife is particular to a traditional daiquiri in the summer.


----------



## JerseyJohn

With a lot of folks plumping for the G&T, did anyone see the article in the NY Times a few weeks ago on the subject? A big surprise was a blind tasting of tonics: the winner was Schweppes, beating out the much more expensive (and harder to find) Q and Fever Tree brands. Canada Dry came out next to last, though. https://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/22/dining/giving-tonic-its-due.html?_r=0


----------



## Jae iLL

Can't go wrong with a martini


----------



## tuckspub

A bottle of sauvignon Blanc is hard to beat and the second bottle is even better! 
Take this with a grain of salt, I wanted to get past the 100 posts mark.


----------



## Hitch

Jae iLL said:


> Can't go wrong with a martini


Second


----------



## Ματθαῖος

Although my club's traditional summer drink is a planter's punch, I've been enjoying sazeracs this summer.

Matthew


----------



## upthewazzu

Old Fashioned. If it's good enough for Don Draper it's good enough for me. Year round.


----------



## jbmcb

A Manhattan. Makes a pretty good winter drink. Or fall, or spring.

I also like Plymouth gin on the rocks with an olive. It's basically a martini without all the nonsense.


----------



## AJLP

Recently, I have been a big fan of the Ricky. Ice, bourbon, lime, seltzer. It seems to be the official cocktail of Washington D.C. A quick google or YouTube search will give you more information. As a bourbon drinker it is my ideal hot weather libation.

Cheers!


----------



## Jeff1969

Love the gin. Drinking Gin fizzes lately after buying an old cocktail set from the 50s. Gin, lemon juice, simple syrup, soda water 3:2:1:5, over ice, stir.


----------



## Haffman

jbmcb said:


> A Manhattan. Makes a pretty good winter drink. Or fall, or spring.
> 
> I also like Plymouth gin on the rocks with an olive. It's basically a martini without all the nonsense.


I tried my first Manhattan today as it happens and it worked well as a summer drink too :smile:

I love a gin martini or a nice G&T, including Hendricks with a slice of cucumber


----------



## Langham

One measure of gin, three of martini rosso, with ice and smallish amount of clouded lemonade. I prefer this to Pimms.


----------



## Chouan

A Campari & Soda is nice, with a slice of lemon; improved by a measure of gin. Only one or two though.....


----------



## VictorRomeo

Not a big spirits drinker but am fond of the odd Cuba Libre and its variants... I prefer a gold rum as opposed to a white one and with a good squeeze of lime juice. I'll also take a good rum - a very good rum - to sip upon neat or over ice. The only other spirit I drink is gin - in a decent G&T that is. A recent experiment with aged balsamic vinegar has yielded interesting results.


----------



## dks202

Prickly Pear Margarita!! Made from the red fruit of the cactus plant. Bright pink, cool and refreshing.


----------



## Chouan

VictorRomeo said:


> Not a big spirits drinker but am fond of the odd Cuba Libre and its variants... I prefer a gold rum as opposed to a white one and with a good squeeze of lime juice. I'll also take a good rum - a very good rum - to sip upon neat or over ice. The only other spirit I drink is gin - in a decent G&T that is. A recent experiment with aged balsamic vinegar has yielded interesting results.


I used to enjoy a good Cuba Libre, but haven't had one for years. My favourite was Appletons's Estate rum from Jamaica. At one time it was only available in Jamaica, so when whichever ship I was on called there I used to buy a couple of cases, but there are others nearly as good. As you suggest, a golden rum rather than white or dark, although I'd still accept a straight forward Bacardi.


----------



## ParisGR

I'm sure GnT (with Bombay Saphire my fav) is at the top of everyones list, and maybe Mojito is somewhere up there too. I'd suggest you also try Amaretto with freshly squeezed lemon juice on the rocks. try one and you'll have more than one


----------



## fshguy

Definitely a good Pimm's cup is the choice. Short that, I'll echo a G&T.


----------



## bernoulli

Mojito or Caipirinha...both very refreshing...


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

I second the mojito. I make mine with agave syrup and 10 Cane rum.


----------



## MaxBuck

Thanks for the negroni mention. It will be my drink of choice this summer as I take a hiatus from beer.


----------



## Ματθαῖος

I just spent the evening at Bestia in Los Angeles. It was wonderful.

I had a "Beam Me Up, Scottie" that was a very nice twist on an old fashioned.

Fantastic restaurant.

Matt


----------



## eagle2250

It may not be a cocktail, but after hours of yard work on a hot, steamy summer afternoon, an iced cold Sam Adams is just about as appealing and refreshing as I can imagine, at the moment!


----------



## TMMKC

#1 Gin Gimlet
#2 Moscow Mule
#3 Dark & Stormy
#4 Citron & Soda
#5 Miller High Life


----------



## VictorRomeo

Made a very refreshing drink over the weekend - a very simple lemon and lime bitters. As in the Antipodean variant. It is a marginally alcoholic drink as it required a few dashes of Angostura Bitters.

So - a few drops of the Angostura into a tall glass and swirl it around to coat the glass. Then juice from half a lemon and half a lime, some ice and topped with some white lemonade - I used Canada Dry.

Very tart, thirst quenching and very,very refreshing!


----------



## Kingstonian

Rock shandy. Half a pint of soda water. Half a pint of lemonade. Angostura bitters to give a beer-like colour. 

Nice drink after a round of golf to re-hydrate when you have to avoid alcohol to drive home.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Kingstonian said:


> Rock shandy. Half a pint of soda water. Half a pint of lemonade. Angostura bitters to give a beer-like colour.
> 
> Nice drink after a round of golf to re-hydrate when you have to avoid alcohol to drive home.


Hi Kingstonian, this side of the Irish Sea a Rock Shandy is something very different. A 50/50 mix of fizzy orange and lemon. Was 'your' variant always so? I've only ever heard the of the Irish variant named as so.... just curious....


----------



## Neill

1/3 Pimms, 2/3 Lemonade, over ice with a slice of cucumber - nothing beats it.


----------



## Kingstonian

VictorRomeo said:


> Hi Kingstonian, this side of the Irish Sea a Rock Shandy is something very different. A 50/50 mix of fizzy orange and lemon. Was 'your' variant always so? I've only ever heard the of the Irish variant named as so.... just curious....


There is a drink called a 'Gunners' that includes ginger beer that is similar. I first heard rock shandy from a Rhodesian.


----------



## FiscalDean

Beefeater martini or a vodka gimlet would be favoraite summer drinks.


----------



## eagle2250

Anyone else here a fan of Bulleit Bourbon? Goes down easily and with a surprisingly pleasant aftertaste! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Irishman

I've nearly finished a bottle of Bulleit. Mainly used it for Old Fashioneds, Sours etc.

I think my go-to mid-range bourbon will remain Makers Mark, but... Pretty good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## third_eye

Negroni, before dinner.


----------



## Klay

Caipirinha...simply amazing.


----------



## racebannon

a gin & tonic with a squeeze of lime is hard to beat.


----------

